# Sojos?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My dogs don't care for Sojos. How about Freshpet? I use that as a topper on their Acana and they LOVE it. It is a well-rated food and didn't cause them any digestive issues from the get-go. This is the one I get: https://www.petsmart.com/dog/food-a...ef-salmon-and-egg-adult-dog-food-5204637.html


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Shell,

I use Sojos in rotation with Honest Kitchen as base mixes with Dulcie's raw meat diet. I like it a lot -- it is chunkier and has more berries etc than HK, which I like and also it smells really appetizing (pleasant to humans!) which I find really nice when I am mixing up a supper including raw tripe!

ETA I like that Sojos, like HK, is USA made. It is produced by a Minnesota company.

The Sojos needs longer than HK to rehydrate. While HK is usually good to go in about 3-5 minutes, Sojos needs at least 15 minutes. They recommend making up a day or two worth of base mix and keeping it in the fridge. I don't bother doing that because I have a routine of mixing the base mix up in her bowl with hot water and then taking Dulcie out for a morning walk - which allows time for the base mix to be ready for when I mix in the meat when we return. I only give Dulcie a meal of base mix plus a coarse meat grind w tripe once a day. For her other meal, she has some sort of raw meaty bone plus meat meal. Also, because Dulcie is primarily on a prey model diet, I use the base mix quite sparingly just to add the little bit of insurance of the veggies and fruits -- and it seems to satisfy some extra dietary need she has. So, although the instructions call for about a cup or something of base mix with a meal, I actually only use about 1/3-1/2 cup.

I do use the grain free formulas of both Sojos and HK> Dulcie might do just fine with grain, but it is just the way I decided to go when she was young.

One thing is for sure, though. Dulcie would not be interested in any of the base mixes without the fresh meat grind mixed in. If I were to put both items in her bowl separately, she would eat the meat and leave the base mix. However, she tends to start scavanging when out on walks when she is on 100% prey model meat diet. I find adding a little of the veggie matter (base mix) once per day eliminates that behavior. This is primarily why I still buy whole animal grinds from My Pet Carnivore for Dulcie. The grinds are wonderful quality, but of course since I am feeding raw, I like her to have whole pieces of meat and bone too. My compromise has been, as I said above, one meal of ground whole animal mixed with Sojos or HK base mix in the morning, and a raw meaty bone meal at night.

I notice you are in Iowa. MPC now has quite a few drop off locations on its Iowa route, so it may be possible for you to consider ordering a variety of fresh frozen raw whole animal grinds from them to mix with the SOjos for your dogs. I find them pretty reasonably priced for high quality, nicely balanced raw grinds. Having a source like that makes it so much easier to feed your dogs a properly balanced raw diet (the grinds are prey model - with the right ratios of muscle meat, organ meat and bone).

Hope this is helpful!

P.S. Sojos also makes an excellent dehydrated raw food which is great for traveling! It is called SOjos WILD and there are 3 formulas - wild salmon, venison, and wild boar. Dulcie likes all three and it is a terrific thing to have on hand when we travel for those times when I just cannot conveniently serve her fresh raw. 
Honest Kitchen also produces a dehydrated complete food but to be frank, it is just not as nice as the SOjos product, It is too powdery and hasn't enough chunky bits. The SOjos Wild is full of good sized chunky bits of meat. And apparently it is truly dehydrated raw - the only company which produces this kind of food to my knowledge.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you both! Nifty your post was indeed helpful and I checked out the prices and locations for the MPC and I feel like it is affordable but my husband is against raw. If I didn't have him to contend with I would totally do it. Right now I am pretty sure that lightly cooked is as much as I can get away with but I am also going to see about some organ meats and possibly tripe now and then.

I think I will get a bag next time I order food. Addison sometimes gets thk mixed in with her kibble and I think she would do well with sojos and enjoy the real meat too.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That sounds like a good plan to me. Good luck with the dietary adjustments!


----------

